# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Kërkoj ndihmë!

## aspira

E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.

----------


## goldian

une si djale te them dicka
nese nisesh me ate mendim qe ke ne koke mos e merr per nuse se do vuash gjithe jeten 
dhe sikur ajo ta shtroje rrugen ne ar ty ti prap ashtu do mendosh
nese e do dhe ajo te do dashuria juaj sfidon cdo gje 
dhe e kaluara do mbetet thjesht nje e kaluar dhe ndoshta do harrohet me kalimin e viteve
te uroj jete te lumtur 
goldian
p.s te shkruajta sepse e kam provu vete dicka te tille

----------


## aspira

faleminderit goldian vlla!

----------


## fisniku-student

Po japi edhe une nje pergjigje (edhe pse ne Meshkujve nuk na eshte drejtuar pyetja ,mirpo Goldiani e theu akullin  :ngerdheshje: )

Shiko Vllacko

Mundohu qe ta bindesh te dashuren tende se ti je Alternativa me e mire per të, thjesht duke u sjellur me te ne at menyre sa qe ajo te krijoj pershtypjen se ti je ideali i saj i mundshem. Te kaluaren e saj ,diskutoje me të. Thjesht keshtu thuaj: *E dashura ime ,dua ta shof te ardhem se bashku keshtu siq jemi dhe poashtu dua te perballem vetem me sfida te se ardhmes, dhe nuk do doja qe te merrem me te kaluaren tende apo timen pas disa viteve, thjesht ato qfar i takojn te kaluares ti diskutojm tani dhe nuk do deshiroja ti lem per me von ,sepse ateher eshte vone. -  Dhe nese e dashura jote te jep pergjigjen ,ateher nje nder elementet me te qendrusheme ne dashuri eshte Besimi ,dhe ateher duhet ti besosh ne pergjigje qe te jep, sepse vetem keshtu largon dilemat qe ke.*

Thjesht dilemen qe ke, nuk eshte keq qe te ja shprehesh asaj ,sepse ti ke te drejt, thuaja asaj : aje ne gjendje qe ti qasesh te ardhmes si nje femer e menqur dhe te harrosh te kaluaren ? Dialogoje kete dilem me te dashuren tende, sepse tek ateher mund te te kuptoj me leht sinqeritetin qe ke ndaj kesaj qeshtje dhe pse jo duke ja ngacmuar ndergjegjen mund te marresh ndonje pergjigje te sinqert nga ajo.

Mirpo nje fakt qe me ra ne sy eshte ai se pasi ajo paska dy vite qe eshte nda me te dhe qe nga ajo periudhe nuk ka pasur asgje me te ,ateher kjo periudhe prej dy viteve eshte nje vakum i konsiderueshem ndjenjash ,keshtu qe mund te te garantoj se nuk mund te kete diqka me rreth tyresh, sepse nuk mund te rifitohet me ajo fryme qe eshte humbur nga keto dy vite.

Por po te them edhe njeher krejt varet nga ti ,se sa do e bindesh se ti je alternative me mire per te.

Kalo mire dhe suksese ne jete dhe ne keso raportesh poashtu.

----------


## Linda5

> E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.



*
Ne qofte se ti e do ate vajze dhe ajo te do ty, dhe po mos tja kujtosh  kurr   ate lidhje qe ka patur me perpara...dhe ti do ta besh te lumtur kte vajze...besoj se nuk do kujtohet me per ate djal

Te uroj nje jet te lumtur*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Për deri sa janë ndarë,do të thotë që ajo nuk e do prandaj i dashur aspira mos e ushqe më atë mentalitet.Do të të pengojë të marrësh vajzën që do por edhe në se e merr, do ta vuash tërë jetën.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

aspira as mos mendo per martes nese ke dyshime se ajo mund te te tradhetoj, nese te do dhe ti e do, ska pse te te tradhetoj, ama ki kujdes dhe mos permend eksin e saj ore minute se ka shance qe mund te te lej edhe ty

----------


## Xingaro

Nje sekonde ta marrim vesh iher...sa vjeç je ti dhe sa vjeç eshte ajo?
Ca jane kto martesa shpejt e shpejt...

----------


## IL__SANTO

> E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.


Po je i sigurt qe te do edhe ajo mos e ki fare friken e tradhetise.

----------


## Apollyon

> E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.


Lidhu me nje vajze tjeter, lere kte qe ke sepse kur te kalosh rruges edhe te shkembehesh me te dashurin e asaj qe ka pas do te duket sikur po te ha buken.

Pastaj sja vlen te rrosh me mendimin qe ajo ka mundesi te te tradhetoje, plus faktit qe ai e ka ftuar per kafe nuk eshte shenje e mire. 

Personalisht do hiqja dore.

----------


## jushe

Aty ku ka Dashuri nuk ka Tradheti si nga femra dhe nga mashkulli,E kaluara ngelet thjesht e kaluar dhe dashuria ben te harrohet cdo gje. Mendoj se duhet te shohesh perpara dhe te vazhdosh jeten sa me i qete dhe te mundohesh ta besh te lumtur njeriun qe ke ne krah.

----------


## Izadora

> E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.


Siguri nuk mund te kesh as tek vetja jote.

Nqs duheni eshte budallallek te mendosh se c'fare mund te ndodhi me vone.

Take it easy !  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xingaro

Se harrova...
Pikerisht sot e gjete me kerku ndihme qe njerezit jane te perqendrum te rezultatet e zgjedhjeve...Duro 3-4 dite,te ftillohen iher robt nga zgjedhjet,pastaj e shofim shtruar ket pune.

----------


## Daniel Maker

Kush je nga durrsi mer te cojm nje delegacjon psikologesh te te zjedhin hallin  :perqeshje: 

Lere ate qe ke pa e rrujt fare,skuptoj as si je dashuru nejse cdo njeri e din vet..po po te them ket:dhe un kam nje ish,po ishja ime sme merr dot ne telefon per nje kafe se un sja jap ket mundesi sepse ja kam bo te qart cdo gjo dhe burri nuk leviz nga fjala vet kshu qe ska si te kthehet nje fantazm till ne jeten time se mu sme merr ne telefon dot nje njeri qe sdu me nigju,ndrroj numer,meqe e ke goc i con bab,vella,kushurir. Ajo e jotja paska thon edhe jo nuk du?mossssss mer..mos i beso se ne nje menyr o tjeteren nje far lidhje at duhet ta ken se kur nje gje mbaron,ka mabru fare per muve dhe nuk egzistojn kto budalliqe ne mes me. Un po te isha ne vendin tat gjiths meqe e pasken henger qenke dashuru,merrja fejumen prej dore dhe e coja para atit:hajde pak ktu ti shoku,kafe fejumes time?Ta shkepesh ne dajak qe te ndrroj qytet dhe aty shef dhe reaksjonin e goces se po qe se asajt i dhimset ose ka gje midis atynve akoma ste len ta rrafesh. Menimi im,si durrsak.

----------


## bombona

nese ke dyshime me mir mos e zer me goj ate punen e marteses,e nese ke dyshime brenda vetes me mir fol me partneren e i sqaron gjrat njher e mir se nuk rrihet keshtu se dhe dashurin do e ndiotesh me dyshime e hamendesime te kota,e sa per faktin qe ka qen e lidhur nuk ma merr mendja se nuk ke qen ti asnjeher apo jo?

----------


## mia@

Na trembe mo. Thashe c'te kish ndodhur! Ty ta ka fajin trucka dhe jo vajza. Te ndjek ndjenja e inferioritetit. Te pakten mos ja thuaj vajzes se do ofendohet nga mosbesimi yt, dhe me keq do ndikoje ne marredheniet midis jush. 
Qendroji prane, shfaqja dashurine dhe mos e merzit me xhelozira. Hiqi ato mendime se do cmendesh veten djale. :arushi:

----------


## PINK

> E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.



merre nese e do. C'a donte me pare eshte history tani. Perdeisa ajo ka moved on me jeten dhe ka krijuar nje dashuri te re, ajo e vjetra eshte over. Nuk kthehen me ato feelings si dikur.

----------


## ILMGAP

Për çfarë janë krijuar telenovelat , ja ti dole argument i telenovelat.
Nuk e di a të kam thënë më herët mos të shikosh telenovela (  :buzeqeshje:  ) por nuk ma paske vën veshin .
E sheh telenovelat të kanë devijuar , vetëm në telenovela ndodh që të duhesh , të ndahesh , të duhesh , të ndahesh .
Pra e dashura yte e ka dashur dhe është ndarë (çdo gjë ka marrë fund) , futja bëje sot Fejesën (pasiqë e ke të sigurt , a mkupton) .


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## milanistja_el

> E dashura ime ka qene e lidhur perpara me nje djale tjeter dhe kan shkuar bashke. ka shum kohe. dy vjet. u ndane per mosperputhje dhe nuk jan lidhur me. ai e mori i  her tjeter per kafe po ajo nuk ka pranuar. a mendoni se ajo do kujtohet me per ate dhe un mund ta marr i qete per nuse? si ide e pergjithshme femerore, se ju gocat njifeni me njera tjetren mir! Un e dua dhe ajo jam i sigurt qe me do po kam friken e tradhtise.


Une mendoj se dyshimet e tua jane te kota. Fakti qe ka dy vjet qe ata te dy jane ndare per mosperputhje karakteri, fakti qe te ka dhene ty mundesi te jesh i dashuri i saj dhe i ka dhene mundesi vetes te dashuroje serisht do te thote shume. Refuzimin e saj per kafe me ish te dashurin mos e shih si mundesi tradhetie nga ana e saj ne nje te ardhme, por shihe si vendim te saj per te lene pas te shkuaren dhe per te pare perpara, shihe si nje prove qe ajo te ka zgjedhur ty dhe se e shkuara eshte e vdekur per te. Nje femer e dashuruar nuk e refuzon kurre takimin me njeriun qe do... besoj se refuzimi i saj duhet te te beje te kuptoje se ti je zgjedhja e saj. 
Nese e do dhe ajo te do mos ngrini mure te kota aty ku nuk ka.

----------


## aspira

*Me falni, ka nje keqkuptim. Ish i saj e ka ftuar para nje viti pasi jan ndare disa muaj pas. Ajo me thote qe me do dhe nuk do ma fusi kurre dhe do ikim bashke te jetojm ne malajsi se un do vazhdoj shkollen per IT. Ajo do rrije me mu ne shpi dhe po lufton em prinderit e vet per kte qe te jete me mua. Ata nuk duan. per ca kohe kemi hap fjalen se jemi ndare. 
O Marker, po jo mer burr se tma kishte ngacmu ai te dashuren e  kisha vra jo ta leje! po e ka ftu ne kafe me perpara se ta njihja un. dmth e thash per te plotesu tregimin.*

----------

